# Anyone looking for a starter bike?



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm selling my bike - thought I'd post a notice about it here for anyone that might be looking.

2004 Honda Nighthawk 250cc, black, about 2300 miles. Shoot me a PM for more details if interested.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

My goal is to buy a girly rice rocket next summer. 

If I hear anyone asking about starter bikes though, I'll definitely send you a PM!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah the girly ricer is alot hotter then the girly "HOG".
It took a little while to locate these-You know how hard it is to find pics without half naked ladies bent over them. Not that they are bad, just saved them for myself


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHA...yep...girly rice rockets are way hotter than harley davidson girl bikes....not that there is anything wrong with the "skirtsters" I just prefer the RR's. 



TRPDiesel said:


> Yeah the girly ricer is alot hotter then the girly "HOG".
> It took a little while to locate these-You know how hard it is to find pics without half naked ladies bent over them. Not that they are bad, just saved them for myself


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'd ride the hog.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I'd ride the hog.


Is that what you are upgrading to?





















TRPDiesel said:


> Yeah the girly ricer is alot hotter then the girly "HOG".
> It took a little while to locate these-You know how hard it is to find pics without half naked ladies bent over them. Not that they are bad, just saved them for myself


How about this one?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Is that what you are upgrading to?


*Dunngy is wayyyyy too smart to be caught on that crap ride!*
:wow:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Love the colors though!!!

Sold the bike. Another one won't be in my future for a while. I'm kinda sad now. :-(


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

no new bike ?

aren't you supposed to get something bigger now ?

nothing wrong with a sportster. 

a 1200cc sporty would look good between your legs , er........ you know what i mean


----------

